# Looking for agility classes - Southeast Florida



## Scrappy (Jan 1, 2018)

I have a 4 month old male Vizsla. His mom is an agility champion and I think he would love it - needs the exercise and mental work. Anyone know of agility classes in the Broward County area?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Your pup is still to young for agility.
Look into some puppy classes that have less impact on their joints.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

There are a lot of articles out about serious negative consequences on joint and bone development when starting to exercise too early. If you really want physical activity, swimming is a good way to start, jus make sure you dry the ears out afterwards.


----------



## Scrappy (Jan 1, 2018)

I realize he’s too young for agility classes now but would like to be ready when he’s old enough. I’d like to be in contact with some places so that I can get him enrolled when he’s old enough. For the time being we let him swim, and run at his own pace


----------

